# So those partially smoked cigar "saving" tubes...seems like a scam.



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

What's up with those "cigar saver" type tubes that supposedly snuff out your cigar so you can finish it later? This seems like nonsense, especially when you can get a nice tin of good small cigars for 7-to bucks on Cbid.

Here's one I was talking about: 
Columbus Leather Wrapped Single Stick Snuffer Cigar Case - Black


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

I've been wondering about those myself. I usually smoke larger RG cigars anyways (54+), and I just let them go out and relight them up to a few hours later (although I have been known to relight one the morning after...)


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

chu2 said:


> What's up with those "cigar saver" type tubes that supposedly snuff out your cigar so you can finish it later? This seems like nonsense, especially when you can get a nice tin of good small cigars for 7-to bucks on Cbid.
> 
> Here's one I was talking about:
> Columbus Leather Wrapped Single Stick Snuffer Cigar Case - Black


I have used a Cigar Saver before, the stick still tastes like a relight.

They're silly, and not worth the money, unless you go through a lot sticks and have lots of places to go. I'll admit, they do seem rather handy, but you can achieve the same results by leaving your cigar alone and letting it go out.


----------



## veeref (Sep 7, 2009)

I think any claims that they keep your cigar fresh are pretty outlandish. That being said, I think if you HAD to put your cigar out and come back to it later, they do present a way to carry them around and relight at a later time without damaging your cigar.

I just use mine to carry my cigar in my pocket if I'm taking one out somewhere since those 2 cigar 'coat-pocket' cases are pretty bulky IMO.


----------



## Warren (Apr 6, 2007)

Yeah those don't work. But if you blow through your cigar before you put it down it tastes much better when you relight it later. I forget where I heard to do that but it works.


----------



## jledou (Jul 18, 2008)

If you are looking for something to carry them around in try an old cigar tube.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Warren said:


> Yeah those don't work. But if you blow through your cigar before you put it down it tastes much better when you relight it later. I forget where I heard to do that but it works.


You're right. Do a purge before you lay it down. Let it go out on it's own. Before you relight, do another purge. When you light, toast the foot to cherry, without sucking back through. This has always given me best results.

The thought of containing a burnt cigar and thereby trapping those off-gassing tars just sounds too vile. :nono:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Warren*  
_Yeah those don't work. But if you blow through your cigar before you put it down it tastes much better when you relight it later. I forget where I heard to do that but it works._



> You're right. Do a purge before you lay it down. Let it go out on it's own. Before you relight, do another purge. When you light, toast the foot to cherry, without sucking back through. This has always given me best results.


I can say the same.......I hate relighting but sometimes I have no choice.
I'll add if it's been over 1/2-3/4 hour I generally skip it though because I have noticed a change in taste as time wears on.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

If i must put a stick out for a while, i will purge it, then cut the foot with my cutter. Just make sure that when you cut lit end off it doesn't fall in your hand.


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

well, science tells us that fires need fuel (oxygen), so that by suffocating the cigar would logically put it out faster. it makes sense that it would go out faster, but comparing it taste-wise is another question.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I have a cigar saver and only use it after I let the cigar burn itself out and then I brush off the ash and cut the end off ( about 1/4 of an inch ) and then place it inside the tube to smoke later. When I go back to the cigar I light it like I do when I light it the first time and continue smoking the cigar. Does it present like a fresh cigar? Of course not but it's still a good cigar after you prepare it to be relit afterwards. I'd never put the cigar back into the Cigar Savor with ash on it or with it barely burning. You're just asking to have the taste of ash locked into the cigar tube environment and then having your cigar taste like ash,,,or is that ass?


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Rookee said:


> Just make sure that when you cut lit end off it doesn't fall in your hand.


Ha ha ha ha ha ha , I cannot see anyone doing that but who know!:ask:


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Rookee said:


> If i must put a stick out for a while, i will purge it, then cut the foot with my cutter. Just make sure that when you cut lit end off it doesn't fall in your hand.


LMAO. Sorry to laugh at ya Jeff, but that sounds like something I would do.


----------

